# HID PROJECTOR SIZES



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Hella 2nd Gen Bi-Xenon (aka E55): *
Diameter = 79.80mm 
Height = 96.95mm 
Width = 106.15mm 
Length = 163.35mm 
Length(seat of the lens to possible mounting holes) = 58.80mm 
Length(possible mounting holes to end of bulb) = 83.90mm 
Width(between top mounting holes) = 77.25mm 
Width(between bottom mounting holes) = 93.25mm 
Height(between mounting holes) = 58.90mm 


*Stanley Bi-Xenon (aka TL): *
Diameter = 80.25mm 
Height = 95.95mm 
Height(with solenoid) = 117.15mm 
Width = 111.60mm 
Length = 171.85mm 
Length(seat of the lens to mounting holes) = 56.90mm 
Length(seat of the lens to end of solenoid) = 89.25mm 
Length(mounting holes to end of bulb) = 95.80mm 
Width(between top mounting holes) = 82.55mm 
Width(between bottom mounting holes) = 90.85mm 
Height(between mounting holes) = 71.40mm 

*Bosch Bi-Xenon (aka E46): *
Diameter = 78.30mm 
Height = 84.10mm 
Width = 105.00mm 
Length = 166.95mm 
Length(seat of the lens to mounting holes) = 66.65mm 
Length(mounting holes to end of bulb) = 80.70mm 
Width(between top mounting holes) = 82.00mm 
Width(between bottom mounting holes) = 95.10mm 
Height(between mounting holes) = 62.10mm 

*Valeo Bi-Xenon D1S: *
Diameter = 82.55mm 
Height = 96.00mm 
Width = 106.20mm 
Solenoid(sticks out by) = 9.40mm 
Solenoid Length(from mounting holes) = 69.05 
Length = 156.20mm 
Length(seat of the lens to mounting holes) = 49.45mm 
Length(mounting holes to end of bulb w/D2S) = 84.25mm 
Width(between top mounting holes) = 72.20mm 
Width(between bottom mounting holes) = 70.95mm 
Height(between mounting holes) = 78.20mm 


*Hella Low Beam Only (from pre-2002 Audi A6): *
Diameter = 71.90mm 
Height = 103.65mm 
Width = 110.55mm 
Length = 159.00mm 
Length(seat of the lens to mounting holes) = 55.40mm 
Length(mounting holes to end of bulb) = 84.45mm 
Width(between top mounting holes) = 67.85mm 
Width(between bottom mounting holes) = 82.35mm 
Height(between mounting holes) = 87.95mm 

*Stanley Low Beam (from Acura TSX): *
Diameter = 71.05mm 
Height = 85.30mm 
Width = 120.80mm 
Length = 156.45mm 
Length(seat of the lens to mounting holes) = 42.00mm 
Length(mounting holes to end of bulb) = 96.95mm 
Width(between top mounting holes) = 100.45mm 
Width(between bottom mounting holes) = 103.45mm 
Height(between mounting holes) = 41.50mm 

*Infinity FX35/45 Bi-Xenon (aka FX): *
Diameter = 69.20mm 
Height = 105.10mm 
Width = 111.80mm 
Length = 150.70mm 
Length(seat of the lens to mounting holes) = 54.60mm 
Length(mounting holes to end of bulb) = 72.10mm 
Mounting hole distances are not measured beacuse most people 
would make their own and cut-off stock brackets 

*Audi A4 Valeo DOT D2S Projector: *
Height = 85.00mm 
Width = 100.00mm 
Length = 150.00mm 
Length(seat of the lens to mounting holes) = 60.00mm 
Width(between mounting holes) = 60.00mm 
Height(between mounting holes) = 72.00mm 
Thank you LiquidKernel on HIDPLANET.COM for Valeo measurements


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm certain I will use this info later on...thanks for the info!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

more HID info 
some more info on the matter of HID upgrades.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

these are projector sizes so you guys can figure out what projector to use with the housing you want to retro into.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Good job.. Nice info Liu. Grassy-ass. :cheers:


----------

